# Das "Wunder" von Andermatt



## Captain Picard (21 September 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,437718,00.html


> Der ägyptische Milliardär S. S.will ein unwirtliches Schweizer Alpental in ein luxuriöses Ferienresort umwandeln. Von der Bevölkerung wird er als Retter gefeiert.





> Er flog über das Tal und war begeistert: diese wilde Schönheit, diese *unberührte *Natur.


damit wird es dann wohl vorbei sein...


> * Es wird achtstöckige Hotels im Chaletstil geben, bis zu 1600 Betten, Seilbahnen durchs Dorf. Das Resort wird auf einer gigantischen Betonplatte stehen,* darunter ein riesiges Parkfeld und unterirdische Zufahrtswege, die gesamte Logistik, alle Anlieferungen, die Müllbeseitigung werden unter die Erde verlegt, *nichts darf das idyllische Bild stören.*


so ganz versteh ich das nicht, erinnert mich an die Quadratur des Kreises


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 September 2006)

*AW: Das "Wunder" von Andermatt*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> so ganz versteh ich das nicht, erinnert mich an die Quadratur des Kreises


Mich erinnert das eher an den vierten Teil der legendären "Piefke-Saga", was aber nicht weniger grotesk ist.:-D 

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2006)

*AW: Das "Wunder" von Andermatt*

Von Furka kommend habe ich mir das da letzten Juni mal angeguckt. Die ersten Baumaßnahmen sieht man schon. Doch so wirklich Urlaub machen möchte ich in der kargen Gegend nun wirklich nicht - da gelobe ich mir doch das Goms, auf der anderen Seite des Massivs.


----------



## jupp11 (21 September 2006)

*AW: Das "Wunder" von Andermatt*



Reducal schrieb:


> Urlaub machen möchte ich in der kargen Gegend nun wirklich nicht - .


dann  wird´s dir bestimmt nach Abschluss der Baumaßnahmen gefallen, einfach nur warten,
 bis  die karge Gegend   beseitigt ist 


> Es wird achtstöckige Hotels im Chaletstil geben, bis zu 1600 Betten, Seilbahnen durchs Dorf


bei allem Verständnis für die Bewohner und ihre wirtschaftlichen Nöte, müssen  die  gesamten Alpen 
touristisch "erschlossen" werden?
Wie wär´s mit einem  Lift an der Eigernordwand und einem Fahrstuhl im Mont Blanc...


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2006)

*AW: Das "Wunder" von Andermatt*



jupp11 schrieb:


> dann  wird´s dir bestimmt nach Abschluss der Baumaßnahmen gefallen, einfach nur warten,
> bis  die karge Gegend   beseitigt ist
> 
> bei allem Verständnis für die Bewohner und ihre wirtschaftlichen Nöte, müssen  die  gesamten Alpen
> ...


Und daneben ein aufgesprühter Werbeschriftzug "Dieses Erlebnis ermöglicht Ihnen LIFTA"


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 September 2006)

*AW: Das "Wunder" von Andermatt*

Sag ich doch: Die Piefke-Saga lebt!
Bald stehen da künstliche Kühe auf der Weide...

MfG
L.


----------



## Wembley (22 September 2006)

*AW: Das "Wunder" von Andermatt*



> er sagte, die Bauern könnten ihre Kühe auf dem Golfplatz weiden lassen,


Der Satz ist bezeichnend dafür, wie realitätsfern er an das Vorhaben rangeht. So einfach lässt sich so ein Projekt in einem doch engen Tal nicht durchziehen. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2006)

*AW: Das "Wunder" von Andermatt*



Wembley schrieb:


> Der Satz ist bezeichnend dafür, wie realitätsfern er an das Vorhaben rangeht. So einfach lässt sich so ein Projekt in einem doch engen Tal nicht durchziehen.



Mit dem Golfen könntest du Recht behalten aber nur wegen den Kuhfladen, das entspricht nicht der Etikette. Ansonsten ist es zwar schon ein Tal aber eher ein Hochplateau, ein sehr breites Tal. Dort in der Gegend gibt es etliche Golfplätze, die in echt enge Täler gebaut wurden. Solche Täler, wo vorher Hangrinder geweidet hatten (auf der einen Seite kürzere Beine als auf der anderen). Soll heißen, einen Golfplatz kann man überall hinzaubern.


----------



## Wembley (22 September 2006)

*AW: Das "Wunder" von Andermatt*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Golfen könntest du Recht behalten aber nur wegen den Kuhfladen, das entspricht nicht der Etikette. Ansonsten ist es zwar schon ein Tal aber eher ein Hochplateau, ein sehr breites Tal. Dort in der Gegend gibt es etliche Golfplätze, die in echt enge Täler gebaut wurden. Soll heißen, einen Golfplatz kann man überall hinzaubern.


Ich dachte da eher an das gesamte Projekt, das ja nicht nur ein paar Chalets und einen Golfplatz beinhaltet, sondern doch einen massiven Eingriff darstellt. Die Umweltauflagen werden ein ordentliches Hindernis darstellen und natürlich nicht zu vergessen, die Grundeigentümer, die ihren Boden zur Verfügung stellen müssen.


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Soll heißen, einen Golfplatz kann man überall hinzaubern.


Rein theoretisch ja, aber wenn ich daran denke, welche Diskussionen es bei geplanten Golfplatzprojekten bei uns gibt, muss man da mit viel Widerstand rechnen und diese Kritik ist in einigen Fällen ziemlich berechtigt. Aber es dürfte wohl so sein, dass man in der Schweiz ein Golfplatzprojekt leichter durchziehen kann. 
Einen weiteren heiklen Punkt, den ich sehe: Der Investor "verspricht" gnädigerweise Arbeitsplätze wie Greenkeeper für die abwanderungswillige Bevölkerung. Das sind nicht unbedingt Aussichten, mit denen man die Leute im Dorf halten kann. Wenn die Einheimischen nicht ordentlich mitpartizipieren können, werden sich die Hoffnungen des Bürgermeisters in Luft auflösen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

